# The Universe wants me to take care of a cat



## andb4 (Jun 30, 2021)

Hi. I'm Andriy, moved from Ukraine to Canada 8 years ago. I wanted to get a cat for years but never did. 3 months ago on the Friday I've got drunk and was like "I'll go to the shelter tomorrow for sure" but next day I was dying and the plan was aborted. Around noon I've heard meowing next to my window and when I went outside I saw this skinny but beautiful white and orange cat that was left behind by my scam artist neighbors that have just moved out. I've accepted this fate thing wholeheartedly and will take care of him no matter what. Watched about half of Jacksons galaxy videos and I can tell that this Lamborghini mojito bush dweller likes where he's at. I've happened to be an ISTP and I'm single.


----------



## HappyFather (May 21, 2021)

Nice story and great photos! The cat is lovely!
I didn't know what "ISTP" meant, looked it over then did a test for myself. I'm ISTJ-T (the test I did added "Identities", thus the "-T"). I wonder what my wife is but I don't know if I can make her do such a long test...


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Good for you and lucky cat.
I think cats have an innate sense that sometimes allows them to find the place where they will be taken care of.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Well then, if the Universe says so... you must you must! And really glad you did!


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

How is your mojito bush-dweller doing and what is the name?


----------



## andb4 (Jun 30, 2021)

miscellaneous said:


> How is your mojito bush-dweller doing and what is the name?


I call him Kote and a bunch of variations of it that can't be spelled in English  he's doing great. Seems to enjoy dense carpet as a scratcher and I've stated to wash his claws with hydrogen peroxide and they look better now.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello to Kote! And don't worry about the nick-names. We've got Kate, Katie, Katiepie, the Katester, KewtieKate, Sedate Kate, and Kateramadingdong. And that's just one cat!


----------



## andb4 (Jun 30, 2021)

miscellaneous said:


> Hello to Kote! And don't worry about the nick-names. We've got Kate, Katie, Katiepie, the Katester, KewtieKate, Sedate Kate, and Kateramadingdong. And that's just one cat!


Ahahah, love it


----------



## andb4 (Jun 30, 2021)

What a story. Thanks for sharing


----------



## andb4 (Jun 30, 2021)

So that person was able to trap him but not to scare him away? Make it make sense. Was there any proof like scratches or bite marks? Or shee just convinced some crooked cop? Unfortunately these malevolent bitter people are everywhere. Btw can't wait to leave greater Toronto area for some rural place.


----------



## Charcoal&Trigg (Jul 4, 2021)

That was definitely meant to be, and your cat found you. Similar thing happened with me. I took my little boy to the shelter to get a kitten because I thought a kitty would be a great emotional support animal for him, and the shelter near us had gotten several kitties in. My son has ADD and struggled going back to school this year after doing virtual learning and doing so well with it. When I was filling out the paperwork, I read that they would call our landlord first to ensure we can have a pet. Well, we can only have support animals, which I truly believed we needed, and confirmed with his counselor, not just BS. I put the 6 wk. old kitten back and we left. We didn’t have the paperwork filed yet. My son was so upset. Just a couple weeks later I kept hearing a cat meowing at my door. We have feral cats, so it’s nothing new, but it kept coming back day after day after day. Finally, it was so loud it caused me to open the door to look outside to see what kind of cat was going crazy. It was a toddler of a kitten. It ran inside as I opened the door. I couldn’t even stop it. I was so confused. This cat had been coming back to MY door for about a week at this point. It ran through the house, obviously very tired, climbed up on my bed, curled up next to my son and went to sleep. I was a bit bewildered and stressed thinking what if this cat belongs to someone, it has no collar, it’s been outside for a week, why does it want to come into MY house? What’s going on here? I checked with the shelter, spca, Facebook, and another lost pet site everyday for awhile. She didn’t have a chip. Nobody was looking for this precious kitty. I even let it go back outside and it came right back in after a few minutes. Now I couldn’t imagine my life without my sweet girl, Charcoal. I truly believe she found us. She is also now an emotional support animal for my son, so it all worked out.


----------



## andb4 (Jun 30, 2021)

Charcoal&Trigg said:


> That was definitely meant to be, and your cat found you. Similar thing happened with me. I took my little boy to the shelter to get a kitten because I thought a kitty would be a great emotional support animal for him, and the shelter near us had gotten several kitties in. My son has ADD and struggled going back to school this year after doing virtual learning and doing so well with it. When I was filling out the paperwork, I read that they would call our landlord first to ensure we can have a pet. Well, we can only have support animals, which I truly believed we needed, and confirmed with his counselor, not just BS. I put the 6 wk. old kitten back and we left. We didn’t have the paperwork filed yet. My son was so upset. Just a couple weeks later I kept hearing a cat meowing at my door. We have feral cats, so it’s nothing new, but it kept coming back day after day after day. Finally, it was so loud it caused me to open the door to look outside to see what kind of cat was going crazy. It was a toddler of a kitten. It ran inside as I opened the door. I couldn’t even stop it. I was so confused. This cat had been coming back to MY door for about a week at this point. It ran through the house, obviously very tired, climbed up on my bed, curled up next to my son and went to sleep. I was a bit bewildered and stressed thinking what if this cat belongs to someone, it has no collar, it’s been outside for a week, why does it want to come into MY house? What’s going on here? I checked with the shelter, spca, Facebook, and another lost pet site everyday for awhile. She didn’t have a chip. Nobody was looking for this precious kitty. I even let it go back outside and it came right back in after a few minutes. Now I couldn’t imagine my life without my sweet girl, Charcoal. I truly believe she found us. She is also now an emotional support animal for my son, so it all worked out.


What a lovely story! Feels good to be chosen by this cute little beast


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Andb4, looks like he loves you. He is so relaxed. Good job! 

We recently adopted Bugsy. He was named before we adopted him, probably because of his face. We call him Bugs and Bugaboo as well.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

andb4 said:


> Wow you make this place look so attractive. How about small scale farming and ground water in your area? Btw hope AZ audit will lead to something


Just a friendly reminder that cats don't care about politics so it may be best to leave it out of their forum.


----------



## andb4 (Jun 30, 2021)

miscellaneous said:


> Just a friendly reminder that cats don't care about politics so it may be best to leave it out of their forum.


Until their owners are not allowed into the store


----------



## andb4 (Jun 30, 2021)

Alpacas, cats... just add capybaras and I'll be heaven


----------

